# Military issue



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Are Vostok watches really Russian Military issue?

Maybe they are just made for a particular market. That is, poeple like me!

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some actually have been military issue, I do not know if any are now.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The Vostok that were issued in Soviet times,have 3AK3 MOCCCP printed on the lower part of the dial.

I think the later ones,were private purchase.Not sure if they are issue now.

Alex


----------

